# Best Way to transfer Large Funds



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello

What is the best way to transfer large funds of money from the UK to Singapore??
I have found the world's local bank has real rubbish rates.
Thank you for your help.
Kinds Regards
Toothdr


----------

